
Ask HN: Python alternative to three.js? - delusionX
Hello HN! Recently I&#x27;ve been playing with three.js a lot and I am wondering: is there any good Python alternative to three.js for making 3D visualizations inside browser (WebGL)? Does plotly have such capabilities in terms of making 3D visualizations and embedding them into web page?
======
potta_coffee
I've used Bokeh with decent results:
[http://bokeh.pydata.org/en/latest/](http://bokeh.pydata.org/en/latest/)

